# Adding heated grips to a Power Max HD 928 OAE



## Ken Garman (Oct 21, 2019)

I just purchased a new Toro Power Max HD 928 OAE. I want to add heated hand grips and thought it would be as simple as buying a kit and doing a quick install. After scouring the internet and YouTube it seems Toro does not sell a kit. Has anyone done this yet? Is there a required parts list? I assume because the other HD models have heated grips and the HD 928 has a knock out in the dash for the switch that I should be able to add them. Any help is appreciated and thank you in advance.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Ken and welcome to the forum. Congrats on your new Toro. I looked very hard at the Toro's before going with my Ariens. When I looked at the 928 OAE I asked if the power output from the engine was sufficient to run the handwarmers off of last years 928 OHXE. The service department gave me a lukewarm, "maybe". As it turns out I got the Ariens. In your case I would take a hard look at the engine components of both yours and last years 928 OHXE. If the electrical components are unchanged then you could order up the parts and be good to go. However if they have changed the power output then you could always eliminate the headlight and get the Toro parts or some of the guys have ordered handwarmer kits off of Ebay and had success that way. The reason for the knockout in your dash is that it shares the same dash as the HD1028 so Toro only has to make one dash. I like Toro products and when the take a model like the HD928 OHXE and give it auto steering and metal chute call it the 928 OAE, they make me mad when the do stuff like eliminate a nice extra like handwarmers. Lately on the forum I've been asking, why Toro why?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Of course let me say that whatever you do make sure it will not affect your warranty since you have a nice new shiny machine!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Spend some Coin on a Good Pair of Gloves. A Good Pair.


----------



## Woodsboy (Nov 1, 2018)

You can install heated grips it has the same stator as the HD 1028 I used the toro heated grips, used a marine switch, and did my own wiring for about $10. Wire them in series, Its nice to have worm hands and were lighter gloves.


----------



## NortonHey (Jan 9, 2020)

I just bought the HD 928 and researched the HD 1028 to find that they have the same stator, as I was thinking to do what you have already accomplished!
Could you detail the wiring? Wiring is a weak area for me...


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg.


----------

